# Lohnt es sich ein Antivirenprogramm zu kaufen ?



## Camorra28 (27. Februar 2016)

Ich habe bis heute Antivir Free benutzt und bin eigentlich immer noch zufrieden damit. Meine Frage ist, würde es sich noch mehr lohnen ein Antivirenprogramm wie z.B. Kaspersky oder BitDefender zu kaufen ?


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (27. Februar 2016)

Hi Camorra28,
Avira Antivirus ist meiner Erfahrung unzuverlässig. Bei Avast habe ich auch Schwächen kennen gelernt (Firmen-Laptop meiner Mutter). Ich fahre derzeit auf meinem Gaming PC sehr gut mit panda free antivirus. Sehr einfach zu bedienen und gute Erkennungsrate+ verlangsamt das System kaum. Ich nutze seit Jahren G Data den einzigen Vorteil gegenüber den Free-Varianten ist die verbesserte Firewall (Hacker haben es schwerer den PC auf offene Ports zu scannen, ich kann öfter beobachten das Google Server versuchen unerlaubt meinen Arbeitspc zuscannen) sonst fällt die Viren/TrojanerAbwehr stets mit Aktualität der Datenbank des Antivirensoftware. Ich hatte sogar schon  zwei Trojaner die von G Data nicht erkannt wurden, aber von Panda. Ich an deiner Stelle würde Avira runter schmeißen, Panda drauf und stets Wachsam sein. Außerdem kannst du jederzeit auf VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner seltsame Datein und Internetadressen von guten 50 Antiviren Datenbanken checken lassen. Man kann sich ein Account machen, damit kann man öfter die Minute Anfragen stellen. Ja, es macht Sinn etwas zukaufen - meist zahlt man aber viel für den Extra Schutz.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (27. Februar 2016)

Lohnt sich imho nicht. Klar, man bekommt schneller Updates, aber mehr auch nicht wirklich. Wenn man so eine große Angst vor Viren etc hat einfach JavaScript, Flash usw im Browser deaktivieren (und den Browser natürlich immer aktuell halten). Wenn einem das nicht reicht, kann man auch einen Bitbox benutzen (ist im Prinzip ein stark modifiziertes Linux auf dem nur der Browser läuft. Das ganze in einer VM. Hat natürlich dementsprechend eine schlechte Performance).
Aber das effektivste wird wohl sein Brain.exe zu nutzen. Ich selbst nutze seit Jahren Antivir Free und hatte noch nie einen Virus (Brain.exe ist zwar Freeware, funktioniert idR aber ganz gut ).


----------



## shootme55 (27. Februar 2016)

Der letzt Antivirus den ich gekauft hab war Dr. solomon auf windows95. Seitdem fahr ich mit freeware, und das ziemlich gut. Hab sehr selten Probleme, und selbst dann kann ich diese Probleme mit Freeware und Demos lösen. Dass eine Werbefenster dass ich dafür pro Tag wegklicken muss stört mich da weniger.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Februar 2016)

Würde Kasperky empfehlen. Antivir ist im letzten Test mit mangelhaft bewertet worden.


----------



## lowskill (28. Februar 2016)

Statt Detektion lieber Prävention. Also nein, lohnt sich nicht.

Das System zu härten, mögliche Einfallstore zu schließen und Risiken zu vermeiden ist sicher weitaus wirksamer und kostet nicht mal etwas. Wenn Schad-Code erst mal auf dem System ausgeführt wurde, ist es in der Regel ohnehin zu spät.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2016)

AntiVir war mir in der Vergangenheit mit zu vielen Fehlern behaftet.  Gut es gibt einige Sachen wie direkt von MS -> MSE oder Avast aber ein paar Taler sollte die Sicherheit schon wert sein


----------



## ForenTroll (28. Februar 2016)

Komme seit über 10 Jahren sehr gut mit Freeware aus. Voraussetzung ist aber, das die aktuelles Version der Brain.exe installiert ist. Ohne ist ist jegliches Anti-Viren-Programm machtlos


----------



## drstoecker (28. Februar 2016)

Habe seit Jahren immer kaspersky genutzt und war immer zufrieden damit. Seit ein paar Monaten nutze ich Bitdefender als Vollversion und das kostenlos.  Bisher habe ich keine Probleme gehabt es läuft und läuft.  Also Geld muss man keins ausgeben für ein gutes Programm als Vollversion und legal/offiziell.


----------



## cuban13581 (28. Februar 2016)

Av Programme schützen dich nur vor bekannten Gefahren. Auch die gekauften AV Programme sind zwar etwas besser , aber können dich auch nicht wirklich vor den Gefahren im Internet schützen. Denn , mittlerweile ist Javascript-Malware auf vielen manipulierten Websites Gang und Gäbe. Und Flash Anwendungen gehören auch noch zu einer üblen Sorte.

Wenn dich genau interessiert wie die heutigen Hacker vorgehen:

Black Hat 2�13 - Million Browser Botnet - YouTube

Kein AV-Programm kann dich davor schützen und die Firewall auch nicht. Das einzige was bleibt ist Javascript so viel wie möglich abzuhalten und nur auf Websites deines Vertrauens zuzulassen. Das geht mit dem Noscript Addon im Firefox:

Firefox: NoScript - Das wichtigste Addon - YouTube

 Av Programme bieten leider nur eine Scheinsicherheit. Ich wünschte es wäre anders. Aber das ist nun mal Wahrheit. Oder gleich auf ein Linux System umsteigen , denn dort sind die Angriffe nutzlos.


----------



## mayo (28. Februar 2016)

Bin auch seit Ewigkeiten mit Freeware unterwegs.  Teilweise sogar über längere Zeiten ganz ohne Antivierenschutz.  Da ist aber eine funktionierende Brain. ecke dringende Voraussetzung.  Wenn ein Rechner befallen wird, sind es meist so hartnäckige Biren und Trojaner das kaum ein Prog hilft...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2016)

Lohnen ist immer so eine Sache. Was sind schon 10-20,-€ im Jahr? Wenn ich mir dafür alle zehn Jahre einmal Ärger erspare, ist es gut angelegtes Geld. Ich habe früher auch immer ohne Scanner gesurft und mir nur Dinge eingefangen, wenn man beim Chiploader man wieder nicht genau aufpasste.

Trotzdem bin ich erstaund, wo Norten überall anschlägt. Es sind selbst vermeindlich seriöse Seiten wie Spiegel.de auf der verhunzte Werbung liegt. Und das bemerkt man nicht und trotz sorgfältigen surfverhalten, trotz Werbeblocke und trotz "niemals Anhänge aufmachen oder Dateien entzippen", auch von Freunden nicht, weil deren Rechner verseucht sein können, gibt es trotzdem noch, wenn auch ganz selten, Warnungen und Internetseiten, die Norten nicht ohne Bestätigung öffnen will.

Es sind nur ein paar Euro. Bedenke aber auch, dass Du mit einem infiziertem Rechner Deine Freunde belästigst. Wenn ich Spammails von Freunden bekomme, kommen die sofort in allen Systemen auf die Blacklist. Man kann ja weiterhin telefonieren, aber wer seinen Rechner nicht sauber hält und wer nicht sicherstellt, dass seine Adressbücher durch dritte missbraucht werden, ist für mich kein seriöser Kommunikationspartner.


----------



## ic3man1986 (1. März 2016)

Mal meine persönliche Meinung. Habe die Suite von Kaspersky als 5er Version für knappe 30€ im Jahr. Finde den Preis für diese Leistung vollkommen ok. Für am Ende 6€ eine komplette Securitysuite, kann man nicht meckern.


----------

